# Three New Babies, Pix!



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Banana, Sherbet & Dragon, they are my 3 new baby Bettas. Dragon is a Crowntail, not sure what the other two are. They live in their own 4 Gal bin with sand and a few live plants. No heater or filter just yet for them. Maybe in a week or two.

These pics were taken in natural light, so this shows what they actually look like. 

Sherbet.

















Dragon.

















Banana.


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

The other two look like Veil Tails (VT). That is one gorgeous CT you got there. I love the dots on him. Very handsome. The two are very bright.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I love your apricot and pineapple VTs.. just gorgeous.. especially the apricot. He has a very clean look to him.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

i want to steal all of them lock your doors!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're beautiful!!!


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Haha. Well, Banana turned darker(gray), maybe because it's night time or stress. Hopefully, he changes back in the morning. Sherbet also changed, body light yellow and fins kinda orange. Dragon same color. All fish are slightly active, not as active as my 3 Bettas in heated & filtered tanks. Room temp 68-70F day, night time...no idea, cold though.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

They're beautiful!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

they are beautiful!!! gorgeous fish! very jealous of the crowntail! i hop you do lock that room caus loads of ppl will want to rob them  

yeah tbh id get at least heaters asap! room temperature is no good. no room is heated to 25 degrees celcius and thats what they need, plus water will never equal out with room temp. it will always be well below. the fish are already stressed from moving so their immune systems will be down, and they'll need warm water to keep them healthy!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Great looking fish. Congrats. on your three new friends.


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Here is a pic of their homes! They live in 4 Gal bins, sand, some Riccia, Java Moss & Wisteria.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

OH MY GOSH. they're incredible, wow. i'm very jealous, haha


----------



## FishyFood (Feb 18, 2010)

WOW!!! All three of them are beautiful. I have never seen a yellow betta before! Dragon looks soooo awesome.


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

They're all gorgeous! I'm in love with Dragon, those colors are brilliant!! His name totally fits him.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Woooow, very beautiful boys!


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone!
Dragon has x-ray vision, he can see through 2 layers of frosted plastic, lol.


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok! 10 gallon tank divided 3 ways, 3.33 Gals each. 









New guy #7. Flame


----------

